# New Speeflows



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I was talking to my sw rep and he was telling me the new speeflos are breaking down. he said the pressure is blowing seals, breaking parts due to the amount of pressure. does anyone have one of the newer ones. what is your experience? 

I remember a thread about a year ago from a Titan rep, they said they increased the pressure so you can have more line. apparently the machine can not handle it.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I was talking to my sw rep and he was telling me the new speeflos are breaking down. he said the pressure is blowing seals, breaking parts due to the amount of pressure. does anyone have one of the newer ones. what is your experience?
> 
> I remember a thread about a year ago from a Titan rep, they said they increased the pressure so you can have more line. apparently the machine can not handle it.


I just heard the same thing from my ppg rep......they do look purdy but if they don't hold up they are no good. I will just keep on repacking the four I have and they should last forever.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Shhhhh. Don't tell NEPS. I'm sure _HE_ will blow a gasket when he finds out that the one he replaced because it was stolen, might have problems.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> I just heard the same thing from my ppg rep......they do look purdy but if they don't hold up they are no good. I will just keep on repacking the four I have and they should last forever.......:thumbsup:


if it don't need fixing. don't be a fixing. Titan has tried modifying the speeflo before. I say leave it alone.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Only Titan could take a perfectly good pump do some R&D and screw it up.

They took my Atlas 30:1 off their list but in my eyes is still better than a Graco President.

As long as I can get parts til 2025 it's all good. Just ordered parts last week and they will be in next week.

If you have an older Speeflo hang on to it. 
It's probably worth more than a newer model.

Sorry Chad it just seems Wagner/Spray Tech is rubbing off on Titan.

If it doesn't break you don't have to fix it.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Sent Chad_C a private message to see if he has any response to this thread.

He is a Titan rep that has posted in the past.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> Only Titan could take a perfectly good pump do some R&D and screw it up.
> 
> They took my Atlas 30:1 off their list but in my eyes is still better than a Graco President.
> 
> ...


Rob you shoulda bought that 4500 I have...now those parts will be gold in about ten years..lol :thumbup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

if I had to buy another pump it would be a Graco, but at this stage of the game.....


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> if I had to buy another pump it would be a Graco, but at this stage of the game.....


What do you have now?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> What do you have now?


one is a Titan other Speedlfo, both work great - so far, now I probably jinxed it


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> one is a Titan other Speedlfo, both work great - so far, now I probably jinxed it


Ya can't go wrong with speeflo...I have a 795 that we refer to as the female pump and I got three working and one nonworking speeflos that we call the males........If I needed a pump today and considering the problems the new speeflos are having I would consider graco also


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

I would love to hear from someone that has actually purchased a new Speeflo + unit.
All these rumors don't help anyone. My favorite is. "I heard from my PPG rep" 
Titan Speeflo doesn't even sell to PPG. 
We are not having any issues. We have been building the hydraulic motor and fluid section the same way for many years. Extensive testing was conducted before releasing the new PLUS units. The difference in these unit from the XLTs is the cart, fan shroud and max pressure/ gpm. Powrtwins Still out last all competitors. 
PS please direct the spelling of this thread title. 
SPEEFLO.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I do all of the repairs for every paint store other than S/W within 50 miles of my shop and many S/W stores also not to mention all of the individual painters that come in. I have had only two newer Speeflo's in here since the new changes have been made and both had sprayed over 2500 gallons ( yeah 2500) of dryfall ( building two new Lowes stores) other than that have not seen any problems. As Chad said PPG does not even sell Speeflo and the two PPG stores here locally do not take in repairs. While there have been some changes the hydraulic motor and fluid section are the same as the Speeflo Powertwins have been for years. You cannot kill them.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Chad_C said:


> I would love to hear from someone that has actually purchased a new Speeflo + unit.
> All these rumors don't help anyone. My favorite is. "I heard from my PPG rep"
> Titan Speeflo doesn't even sell to PPG.
> We are not having any issues. We have been building the hydraulic motor and fluid section the same way for many years. Extensive testing was conducted before releasing the new PLUS units. The difference in these unit from the XLTs is the cart, fan shroud and max pressure/ gpm. Powrtwins Still out last all competitors.
> ...


Hey chad so I guess it would be totally impossible in your world that my Ppg rep left sw not long ago and went Ppg .......y don't you think a little pal before you run your mouth
But I guess your alittle biased huh


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Hey chad so I guess it would be totally impossible in your would that my Ppg rep left sw not long ago and went Ppg .......y don't you think a little pal before you run your mouth
> But I guess your alittle biased huh


yes, I agree. I did spout off a little quick there.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Can any new or old basic powertwinn speeflo be upgraded by a higher horsepowerd gas motor to become it's big brothers,always wonderd if it was possible since they all use the same 2 hp electric motor and all put out the same (except 4900) 1.25 GPM with the 2 hp motor.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hey Chad I just wanted to apologize for misspelling Speeflo. I hope that wasn't what set you off, it was a simple error on my part. If I have aroused such animosity please direct it towards myself. If the Mods would be kind enough to remove the ow, it could make peace in the camp. thank you so much.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Hilarious. That made me laugh. Its an ongoing thing with the spelling. Speeflo PowrTwins and PowrLiners ( we leave the e out of Powr as well )
All is well. 
We take a lot of pride in the Speeflo product line, and want every customer to have a good experience.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

ibsocal said:


> Can any new or old basic powertwinn speeflo be upgraded by a higher horsepowerd gas motor to become it's big brothers,always wonderd if it was possible since they all use the same 2 hp electric motor and all put out the same (except 4900) 1.25 GPM with the 2 hp motor.


Changing the gas motor wont get you the next size higher unit. Each PowrTwin has its own fluid section. This is what increases the output. 
The 1.25 max gpm with electric is because of the rpms transfered to the hydraulic pump. 
The larger units ( 12,000 vs 6900) just work less ( fewer strokes per gallon) to do the same job. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Chad_C said:


> Hilarious. That made me laugh. Its an ongoing thing with the spelling. Speeflo PowrTwins and PowrLiners ( we leave the e out of Powr as well )
> All is well.
> We take a lot of pride in the Speeflo product line, and want every customer to have a good experience.


Speeflo pumps have served me for 20 yrs and have never once let me down....these pumps will get paint from the bucket to the surface in a hurry


----------

